# Bootssuche



## Philla (9. Juni 2015)

Moin,

da ich mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen habe, den Sportbootführerschein zu machen, bin ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Boot.

Budget liegt bei bis zu 10.000 €

Anforderungen:
- Länge 5-7m 
- 1 kleine Kabine, in die man sich zwischendurch mal zurückziehen kann
nutzung Hauptsächlich Ostsee
4 Personen wären wünschenswert, aber nicht zwingend
Motorisierung ist zwar nicht nebensächlich, sollte aber ausreichen um auf der Ostsee auch zum Angelplatz zu kommen

Trailer wäre ebenfalls wüschenswert!

Ich brauche keine expliziten Angebote, ich suche viel mehr Vorschläge was für eine Bootsart/hersteller passen könnte.

Ich suche Natürlich ein gebrauchtes Boot!

Danke

Gruß, Philla


----------



## boatsman (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

z.B.Ryds 530 oder Hille Coaster 530/560

Wir haben eine Coaster 530 und sind voll zufrieden. Zum übernachten mit 2 Erwachsenen + einem Kind gut geeignet und 
dabei auch noch ordentlich Platz zum angeln.


----------



## Don-Machmut (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

mein tip wäre auch nen ryds 535 fc oder crescent 535 classic


----------



## Philla (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

die sehen schon mal super aus, damit kann ich was Anfangen.

Vielen Dank, falls noch jemand vorschlge hat immer her damit !


----------



## Fischfrea (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

@ Philla,
aus Deiner Anfrage kann ich znächst nicht raus lesen was für ein Auto davor spannen willst? Bevor ich schaue nach einem Boot muss ich doch erst wissen was darf ich ziehen, danach richte ich dann meine Boots suche. Willst Du das Boot überwiegend slippen stellt sich die Frage schafft das mein PKW. Ich fahre auch oft mit meinem Gespann aus dem Ruhrgebiet nach Fehmarn, und nehme mein Boot immer wieder mit nach Hause. Hier habe ich eine Garage wo mein Boot gut verschlossen und gegen Diebstahl gesichert ist. Wenn ich es in den Kopf bekomme hänge ich das Boot hinter und fahre zum Rhein ist nicht soweit wie zur Ostsee. Trotzdem von der Anschaffung und meinem Gebrauch des Bootes ist ein sehr kostspieliges Hobby. Ich empfehle Dir auch beim Kauf jemanden mit zu nehmen der Ahnung von Booten hat und verdeckte Mängel auch erkennen kann. Gerade bei Booten werden viele Mängel verdeckt die hinterher Dir und Deinen Angehörigen auf See ziemlich gefährlich werden könnten. Schau Dir einfach mal bei Eba.Kleinanzeigen an was dort so angeboten wird und plane so das Du mal an einem WE eine größere Rundreise zur Besichtigung in Kauf nehmen musst. Du wirst sehr viel Müll zu sehen bekommen zu Hammer Preisen, vorallem jetzt in der Saison. Am besten und günstigsten kauft man im Herbst und Winter da purzeln die Preise gewaltig weil viele dann nicht wissen wohin mit dem im Sommer gekauften Boot. es gibt viele Dinge die man vor einem Kauf beachten muß und sollte sonst kaufst Du zweimal. Ein Boot kostet immer weiter Geld ist nicht nur dem Kauf ab getan, man entdeckt hier und da noch was auch Verbesserungen und Änderungen kommen immer wieder dazu. 
Und eine halbwegs venünftige Ryds bekommst Du für das Budget nicht bei den meisten steckt irgendwo ein Haken dahinter.
Tip von mir beobachte mal über einen längeren Zeitraum den Markt der gesuchten Bootsklasse und vergleiche Du wirst sehen gerade beim beobachten wird Dir auffallen wer wochen und monate lang sein Boot inseriert. Hilfe würdest Du auch im Boote Forum bekommen denn dort sind mehr Spezies gerade im Bereich Boote vorhanden als hier im AB.
Wünsche dir trotzdem viel erfolg und Glück für deinen Wunsch.
Gruß
Fred


----------



## Philla (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

Moin Fred,

zu Zeit fahre ich einen Golf 7. Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich gar nicht was der ziehen kann, werde ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen, danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe aber die Möglichkeit auf verschiedene Autos zuzugreifen da lässt sich dann bestimmt was machen.

Abstellplatz habe ich genug vorhanden in unserem Schuppen, ansonsten ist der Hof auch groß genug.

Vorm Herbst werde ich mir eh keins anschaffen, dass ein boot nicht nur "einmal kostet" ist mir klar, aber ich denke doch das es sich bei dieser größe im Rahmen hält.

Danke!
Gruß,

Philla


----------



## Roter Piranha (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

Ich fahre die quicksilver 500 cabin, für 4 Leute gut Platz zum angeln in der Ostsee.  Kleiner als die 500 darf es aber nicht sein. Die nehme ich auch mit zb fehmarn, Dänemark usw.  Samt trailer bin ich bei knapp 1 Tonne nur mit 90 PS 4 takter.


----------



## Philla (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

die Quicksilver Boote sind mir auch schon ins Auge gestochen, gefallen mir persönlich recht gut. Wird nur leider von den wenigsten empfholen, allerdings habe ich bisher auch noch nichts negatives dazu gehört.

Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären? 

Die Quciksilver Boote sind ja i.d.R. mit einem Außenboard Motor ausgestattet, das ist doch eigentlich von Vorteil zum Angeln oder sehe ich das falsch? Man kann auch mal ins Flache fahren ohne die Scharuben zu beschädigen und wenn der mal defekt ist kann der "einfach" ausgewechselt werden?

Gruß,

Philla


----------



## soenkesell (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

moin!
Ich fahre eine Ryds535fc. Gekauft habe ich die mit einem 40PS-2Takter. Habe dann noch einen neuen Mercury 60PS-4T und zum Schleppen einen 4PS-4T mit Ladespule/Schubpropeller gekauft. Schönes robustes universelles Boot, relativ schnell bei akzeptablen Verbrauch (ich fahre Strecke mit 10-12L/h bei 35-40km/h), die maximale Geschwindigkeit ist wie Ryds angibt bei ca.52km/h

Der Vorbesitzer hatte das Boot als Landlieger genutzt. Das war mir zu aufwendig, habe einen Wasserliegeplatz. 

Bei meiner Ryds waren folgende Arbeiten zu machen: Abdichten und Verkleben der Scheuerleiste/Rumpfnaht. Abdichten der Lenzstutzen. Erneuern des Lenzstopfens im Heckspiegel. Neues Antifouling. Neue Elektrik. Einbau einer AGM-Zweitbatterie mit Trennrelais. Umrüstung auf LED-Licht.

Gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die nicht soviel Arbeit investiert hätten, aber ich fühle mich auf der Ostsee einfach wohler, wenn ich weiß, das die Technik funktioniert. Außerdem nutze ich mein Boot echt viel, weshalb sich alle Aufwände meiner Meinung nach gelohnt haben.

Ich würde eher ein älteres Markenboot dafür aber einen neueren Motor kaufen.

Ich bin 185cm groß, kann hervorragend ausgestreckt liegen, da sind glaube ich noch 15cm Luft. Das geht auch locker zu Zweit. 
Habe da schon so manchen Regenschauer entspannt oder ein Mittagsnickerchen abgehalten.

Schau dir viele Boote an, sprech mit den Bootsbesitzern, am besten im Hafen oder an der Slipanlage, wenn die wieder reinkommen von ihrer Tour. Die meisten sind sehr nett.

Viel Glück
Sönke


----------



## mexwell (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

Crescent 535 mit 40PS fahre ich bislang, will sie aber nun verkaufen um mich zu vergrößern. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pommernjung (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

mayland kingfisher


----------



## Roter Piranha (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootssuche*

Falls du aus der nähe Cuxhaven kommst, kann ich dich gerne mal mit nehmen auf ne kleine Tour hier. Dann kannst du dich von der quicksilver selber überzeugen.  Falls du noch kein Boot hast.


----------

